# Internet Radio



## OrangeCountyBob (Feb 19, 2006)

I can't locate information on connecting to an internet radio station.
My system is Toshiba, Series II. Wired connection to Router, Broadband.
I can connect my PC to the internet radio station, but how do I pass the signal through or possibly tell my Tivo what the TCP/IP address I'm interested in listening to.
Greatly appreciate your help!

Bob


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

This really has nothing to do with anything "underground"... But this article explains how to stream whatever your computer is currently playing to your TiVo, using SHOUTcast:

http://www.engadget.com/2006/02/07/how-to-stream-music-through-your-tivo/

Drew


----------



## OrangeCountyBob (Feb 19, 2006)

Drew,

Wow, that was quite an ordeal!

The process involves configuring programs and creating a text file with a different extension. Did you follow all these steps as well?

1. The Shoutcast server.
2. Winamp.
3. Shoutcast DSP plug-in
4. Creating a Sirius m3u file.
5. Galleon application
6. Tivo Desktop application.

I did get access to a lot of Shoutcast programming, but was never able to rebroadcast over from the PC to the Tivo. I dont have an Sirius account. Im not sure if it matters, heck, I was just doing every step as it asked me to, will the m3u file need to contain different commands if Im not a subscriber to Sirius? When booting up my system, what is the sequence of openings I need to follow?

If I need to address this on a different forum, which would you suggest?

Thanks for your help, let me know if I can return a favor.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## azitnay (Jan 20, 2003)

I used this basic method to stream a (now defunct) web-only radio station to a TiVo about three years before this article was written (when M&P was first introduced with HMO, long before HME, Galleon, and even JavaHMO). Thus, I was using TiVo Desktop instead of Galleon, but I remember it working quite well. I even had a dedicated computer tasked with nothing but hosting the stream for a few months.

Nothing in these instructions (except logging onto the Sirius website and playing something) should be Sirius specific... Anything playing through your computer should work. Thus, the contents of the .m3u file it gives you should work, though you might want to change the name of the stream ("Sirius" in the example) to something more meaningful.

I'm no expert in the subject, so I don't know how much help I can be... What was going wrong? Did you get as far as selecting the stream on the TiVo? If so, did it simply fail to play?

The TiVo Home Media Features & TiVoToGo forum is probably the proper place for this, BTW, and you'll probably find people there that are much more knowledgeable than me on the subject (including Dave Zatz himself, the author of the article).

Drew


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Tell your tivo that you also have satelite tv on the video input ports using the IR blaster. Run a 1/8-inch headphone to rca converter. Go into resource editor and change the one of the DBSVBRBitrate 750000 DBSMAXBitrate 750000 DBSResolution to 1. Add only one channel from the satelite lineup that will never have shows you want to record. For example if you choose directv then channel 100 is "pay-per-view preview" with no real shows to confuse your season passes. 
Now set a recording on that channel with the quality that you edited and you will get half hour radio recordings for under 200mb!
You will have to edit the show names and find the hack that removes "manual" from the recordings but otherwise


----------

